# Wasserkühlung neuling.



## Grinco (2. August 2015)

*Wasserkühlung neuling.*

Hi Leute, ich bin neuling im bereich wasserkühlung.. Habe mich auch schon belesen und sowas, aber das hilft oft nicht weiter bei den Produkten.

Mir geht es oft um das P/L verhältnis, daher mal meine frage. Der Radiator Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Xtreme Lite 240 Radiator(Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Xtreme Lite 240 Radiator 2x 120mm) oder MagiCool Copper II PRO Radiator(MagiCool Copper II PRO Radiator 2x 120mm - Hardware, Notebooks), sind die vom P/L gut oder sind die totaler Schrott..

Vom Optischen her, finde ich sie gut, aber Bilder trügen des öfteren auch mal.

Daher würde ich gerne eure Meinung wissen.

Ich danke im voraus.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuling.*

Servus,

Was hast du mit der Wasserkühlung vor? 
Welche Hardware willst du Kühlen?
Was hast du für ein Gehäuse?
Wie hoch ist dein Budget?
Hast du schhon andere Wasserkühlungskomponeneten weil du nur nach nem Radiator fragst?

Gut ist immer Relativ. Es gibt Radiatoren die laut sind und welche die leise sind.
Mein Ziel wäre immer hohe Kühlleistung bei niedriger lautstärke.

MfG

EDIT: KP ob du das schon gelesen hast:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-03-12-2013-a.html


----------

